# First Real Watch, WWW GRANA, Need Info



## mcmike967 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi guy so ive been on here before for my grandfathers old Rolex`s and today picked up my first real watch. Ive always loved some of the old WWWs and was familiar with the rarity of the Grana. Now i have no idea if i got a great deal or lost a whole bunch.

Some of the exact info he provided 
"This example is a part of a small consignment of Grana contract watches which were designated 'W.W.W specification' with white, A.T.P dials."

A comparative example is illustrated in the notable publication British Military Timepieces by Knirim, [page 553]. The serial number for the watch illustrated in Knirim's book ['M 2119'] is particularly close to the serial number of this Grana watch.

Just looking for info thanks so much


----------



## mcmike967 (Sep 9, 2017)

"A comparative example is illustrated in the notable publication British Military Timepieces by Knirim, [page 553]. The serial number for the watch illustrated in Knirim's book ['M 2119'] is particularly close to the serial number of this Grana watch."

I don`t have a way of looking at P553 but this is more info the seller provided.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

tread very carefully with Grana watches, as they are heavily faked or at least frankened.

A grana dirty dozen is worth a fortune, a grana non dirty dozen is worth very little. I can't see the photobucket (BarStewards!) photos, so please try and use a different host such as Flickr or our host Roy's service


----------

